# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ankes per moderatoret te rubrikat fetare

## Argjendii

kam ankes per moderatotoret qe i mbykqirin rubrikat fetare debatet qe beheshin kunder priftit kcira fshiheshin ende pa kaluar nje dit ndersa debatet qe fyhet ne menyra me te poshtra hoxha Duka ende egzistojn
ose behuni tolerant per te dyja religjionet ose per asnjeren.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Heren e fundit qe u futa ne IRC nuk ishte as prifti as hoxha...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

argjend ajo nuk mvarret nga modat se ata nuk po ofendojne  :ngerdheshje: ,po krejt osht reagimi i antarëve eshte e drejte e Modit te shlyeje gjera qe ka thyrje rregullash po jo edhe debatet
Cdo ankese qe behet ketu behet kunder ktij forumit pra ty nuk po te pelqejne qendrimet qe jan rreth hoxhes dhe priftit at`here mund të regjitrohesh ne ndonje forum tjeter islam ku jan idete e perbashketa sepse Forumi mbahet gjallë nga debatet e jo prej Adminave e Moderatorve.

----------


## Adaes

Hapni temat ne vendin e duhur ju lutem!!!
Ktu eshte per ankesat e chatit dhe jo forumit.

----------

